
Australians: let's petition to not switch off BigPond - hguhghuff
I have a MBps BigPond home cable service.<p>I don&#x27;t want NBN... my BigPond service is fast and reliable.<p>Anyone else want to petition somehow to keep BigPond switched on, and not be forced to go to NBN?
======
boyter
Not possible. Everyone has to move over to NBN eventually. Its not a matter of
Telstra wanting to turn it off, its that they are forced to switch everyone
over.

~~~
hguhghuff
I understand that but the point is the NBN is a disaster and citizen action is
required.

It is of course possible.

